# Well Witching



## sickscent (Dec 16, 2013)

We are considering a 38 acre parcel in Philadelphia, TN. The tracts around it all have wells (average 300 feet deep). The adjacent farmer is still pulling water from a 70 year old well that has been used to maintain his home and a dairy farm. 

In speaking with locals, they have suggested a well witch to locate the best source of water for the well. That being said, the "local well witch" passed away and no one can recommend anyone.

Has anyone had experience with well witching? Can anyone recommend someone in East Tennessee?

Thank you!!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We found a witch by asking around like you are doing and also had the well driller do it. They both picked spots within 30' of each other. Our well is 560' deep. That's not too bad around here.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You can probably do it yourself. I've done it, and all three kids did as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Test your skills! Get a metal clothes hanger, cut it into 2 pieces with a handle on each. Take those and overlap them as you point them in front of you and walk over your place. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

My aunt and uncle owned a water drilling well company and she would find it and he would drill. She never missed!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I was skeptical about "witching for water"...until I tried it. Don't know how it works, and it apparently doesn't work for everybody, but when I walked over a water line, those wires crossed all by themselves. The trick would be, to get somebody who has the experience and finesse to translate what they are sensing into the best site for the well. The well driller might very well have a water witch on the payroll.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It is a form of divination. As a Christian, this is not something I would have any part of. See http://rcg.org/questions/p204.a.html


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

MichaelZ said:


> It is a form of divination. As a Christian, this is not something I would have any part of. See http://rcg.org/questions/p204.a.html


I suspect there is more science behind it than divination. As a Christian myeself, I would not be inclined to practice any sort of divination. I have however, used this method to find water, and I most certainly did not appeal to anything power other than God's creation in the effort.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

fooey


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

My dad could do it with buried irrigation lines on our farm and other places when he was called on to do it. He used coat hangers and tried to teach me to do it but I never could. He'd be surprised to hear he was not a Christian.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never looked for a place to drill a well but I can find buried water lines, I use brass welding rods. Workign a job in Iowa once I saw them dig in several places looking for a county water line. I walked out there and marked where it was for them. It was 30 yards from where they were digging and didn't believe me for a couple more digs. Then they dug where I marked and found it. This type of thing has happened several times.


----------



## greenacresusa (Jun 20, 2005)

Most people can water witch (one time I used a peach stick in the form of a "Y" and another time two metal rods). It's knowing how to "read". How far down the water is and how much (gallons per minute). That's why when I go to have a well done in Arkansas I'll find a good water witch first


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

greenacresusa said:


> Most people can water witch (one time I used a peach stick in the form of a "Y" and another time two metal rods). It's knowing how to "read". How far down the water is and how much (gallons per minute). That's why when I go to have a well done in Arkansas I'll find a good water witch first


That's the part I can't do, so someone with experience would be a lot more helpful.


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

Use the rods to find the water, walk along until they cross. Then you put one rod down and hold the other one straight out and visualize how many feet to the top of the water table. It will start to bob. Count the bobs until they stop, that is how many feet to the top of the water table. Then visualize gpm, it will start to bob up and down again. Each bob is 1 gpm. To determine water quality you either visualize good clean water while you are searching, or you use on rod straight out and visualize the word yes, it should bob up and down, then visualize the word no and it should swing side to side, then you simply ask is this a good site for a well. The human brain is electrical and can detect frequency, that is a fact, every element has a unique frequency, the rods are just a visual aid to tell you what your brain already knows is beneath your feet. Divination is gaining information from entities on the other side. Even God told Moses to use his rod to bring forth water from a rock.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> That's the part I can't do, so someone with experience would be a lot more helpful.


I've used a 3' piece of 3/12 electrical wire to do it/find water. But like you I don't know how to read the depth, GPM etc.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

roughsawn said:


> Use the rods to find the water, walk along until they cross. Then you put one rod down and hold the other one straight out and visualize how many feet to the top of the water table. It will start to bob. Count the bobs until they stop, that is how many feet to the top of the water table. Then visualize gpm, it will start to bob up and down again. Each bob is 1 gpm. To determine water quality you either visualize good clean water while you are searching, or you use on rod straight out and visualize the word yes, it should bob up and down, then visualize the word no and it should swing side to side, then you simply ask is this a good site for a well. The human brain is electrical and can detect frequency, that is a fact, every element has a unique frequency, the rods are just a visual aid to tell you what your brain already knows is beneath your feet. Divination is gaining information from entities on the other side. Even God told Moses to use his rod to bring forth water from a rock.


+ + + + + + +
G*d stated he was to do with the rod. Moses disobeyed

and it cost him dearly. G*d would not allow him to cross

over the Jordan or entering the promised land for his disobediance and disrespect!

What G*d did tell him to do, was to take up his rod, & to "speak" to the rock; not strike it. 

The 'rock' was of course, both figuratively and literally the son of G*d - Jeshusa,

out of which flows the living water of life. John 4:10 and 7:38, Numbers 20: 8-12.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In this day and age, you don't need to witch for water. Just get a Ouija Board to spell out your GPS coordinates and put the well right there. Works every time I've tried it. 
You can get a forked willow branch. Hold the branches in each hand, grip tightly, thumbs towards each other. When you get to a place about 12 feet from the side of the house, hold tight to the branch and turn your palms up. the free end of the willow will bend downward. That is where the well goes.
Take two pieces of heavy copper wire, 18 inches long. Bend in the middle, just over 90 degree bend. Hold in your hands, pointing away from you. Keep the wires level. As you walk into a low area, your hands will over compensate, tipping the end of the wire up. The wires will swing towards themselves. Just like a farm gate that swings closed by itself. Study the effects of "caster".
Now if you'll excuse me, I've got to put some magnets on my fuel line to increase mileage and then put my pot under a glass pyramid, to increase its THC....


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

some swear at and some swear by it, 

I have seen water lines and other located, 

I have read about blind contested where a item was placed in a container and there were numerous containers, and the statement was it as not much better than chance, 

my SIl is not to bad at locating water lines, but there are times he is not even close, he blames that on nails or other in the soil, 

unless your water table is very Iffy and on a average only 1 in 10 holes produce, how do you know the water witcher did good or bad, 

in our area there is good water nearly any place you place a hole, very rare not to have more water than one can pump, about the only time I have hear of a problem is irrigation where there wanting 100's gallons a min, and in one instance they moved 50 feet and hit what they wanted, 

I think there is some science behind it, (even tho I know some who can and some who can't do it) but like I said I would think if the aquifer is fairly general in nature, to be able to pin point a excellent spot from a so so spot would take some one very in tune to the reaction of the rods, 

I would think locating lines and other things close to the surface would be a completely different ball game. 

I know I am thinking out loud here, but when I was a kid my dad and neighbor was talking about it, so I ran got some rods, and walked over the well Nothing, my dad tried it Nothing, our neighbor tried it they crossed, I picked u the rods and walked over the well, they crossed, and then my dad tried it again, and they crossed the opposite way, 
Ok here's the rub for me, water was at the well, but I know water was every where around the well and in the yard and so on only 300 feet down, how come we were not able to sense it as if we were on a boat in a lake?

Or were we not sensing water but steel pipe, 

I do not think it Is that dependable, 

about the only way to prove it would be to have a person come in mark a spot, drill, test, and then on a pattern around it drill and test many other holes and see if they did good or poorly, 

MY two cents


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

actually the first time God told Moses to strike the rock and he did. The second time God told Moses to speak to the rock, but instead he struck it again. I think you err in your understanding of that scripture. I was referring to Exodus 17/6, You are referring to numbers 20/11. It happened twice.


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + +
> G*d stated he was to do with the rod. Moses disobeyed
> 
> and it cost him dearly. G*d would not allow him to cross
> ...


actuallTy, it happened twice. I was referring to Exodus 17;5-6 where God did tell Moses to strike the rock and bring forth water. The second time was in Number, and God told Moses to speak to the rock with Aaron, but he struck it instead. So we're both right.


----------

